#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Debate: Onde estão as mulheres deste fórum?

## Sukkubus

*Eu e a Bios estávamos pensando sobre a atual situação de abandono do Girls e levantamos alguns dados (postados abaixo em forma de "artigo").* :wink:

Há pouco tempo tive oportunidade de conhecer o trabalho da _Silvana Paternostro_. Autora de um livro que fala basicamente sobre o machismo enraizado nas culturas latinas, essa jornalista teve a paciência de acompanhar de perto várias situações em que a mulher tinha sua condição social, pessoal e espiritual diminuída perante ao homem que a cercava (seja ele pai, irmão, marido ou chefe). São tantos casos relatados de abusos físicos, sexuais e morais que a vontade que se tem - em primeiro momento - não é fugir da América e sim deste planeta. E por mais incrível que isso possa parecer, por mais longe que se imagine acontecer essas coisas, a mulher ainda não conquistou totalmente o seu espaço. E se isso não aconteceu, por que os fóruns de TI - realidade ainda ausente no contexto pobre deste país de descamisados - estariam lotados de garotas ávidas por Linux?

Qual seria, então, o esteriótipo das mulheres que desbravam essa realidade desfavorável e se aventuram no mundo da informação digital? Qual profundo é essa percepção, esse conhecimento? Acredito que no pouco que nos resta, ainda há subdivisões dos conhecimentos nesse mercado tecnológico. Podemos destacar pelo menos 4 tipos diferentes:

*- A Garota Orkut & MSN:* São mulheres limitadas ao conhecimento "orkut-msn". Se não for para olhar o próprio perfil ou bater papo com 32 pessoas online, o computador não tem nada de interessante.

*- A Garota Executiva:* São as mulheres que aprenderam - e bem - a trabalhar com pacotes gerenciais e sistemas operacionais afim de desenvolver um trabalho mais ágil e confiável. É uma variante da garota "Excel/Calc". Sua formação acadêmica não tem nada a ver com informática, é simplesmente uma mulher que busca o auto-conhecimento e faz da informática uma aliada à sua profissão.

*- A Garota Diploma:* São as que obtém diploma de TI e trabalham no ramo. Ou foram impelidas a entrar nesta área ou foi paixão desde criança. Aqui encontramos vários tipos: As que passam a noite em claro compilando códigos só para manter a máquina envenenada e as que trabalham em empresas prestadoras de serviços de TI.

*- A Garota Sombra:* O que sabe basicamente espelha no que o namorado (ou amigo) sabe. O detalhe é que nesse ponto, ela está sempre atualizada: máquina formatada, placas bem instaladas e a última versão do sistema operacional. Só que isso não é feito por ela e sim por ele. É o que chamamos de "Amélia Digital".

Aproveitando o gancho da "Garota Sombra", outro ponto a ser tocado é que tipo de homem atrái esse universo feminino & digital. É aquele tipo de cara que se gaba por saber de Oracle ou da última versão do Slack? que responde uma frase atrás de um monitor de tela plana com um Ipod em cima da mesa e celular de última geração ou que passa as madrugadas inteiras digitando sabe se Deus lá o quê ouvindo Iggy Pop & The Stooges e pagando uma de malvado? Será que muitas vezes o perfil de uma mulher informatizada não é convitativo aos homens envolvidos em TI? Será que não existe um preconceito nestes próprios garotos em esteriotipar garotas com aquela frase _"se está em casa em pleno fim de semana mexendo com computador só pode ser feiosa"?_ Ainda temos que vivenciar situações onde se confunde inteligência com aparência?

O que se vê nos fóruns é o reflexo de um país onde a valorização da mulher é notada em aspectos lamentáveis. O espaço não é pequeno, é muito grande, alías. Mas a coragem de exposição não anima muitas mulheres. É difícil não ser notada num ambiente exclusivamente masculino. E os deslizes (e cobranças) são maiores do que um usuário comum. Podemos citar os exemplos clássicos (dentre tantos outros, que já foram citados pelos artigos da Linuxchic):

*É mulher? Posta uma foto sua?* => Se existe uma coisa desagradável para quem está entrando num fórum e quer levar as coisas a sério são os pedidos indevidos de fotos pessoais. Não é óbvio que entramos num fórum para postar mensagens de TI e não para agenciar namoros?

*É mulher? Só pode ser feia...* => Foi-se o tempo em que as mulheres dessa área eram apenas as excluídas das rodinhas de dança. Não é porque estamos num fórum de TI que não gostamos de academia, Jean Paul Gaultier, cerveja e Hello Kitty. Ah. E do Josh Hartnett, de AC/DC e contatos mais próximos com o sexo oposto.

*Errou na colocação? Só podia ser mulher...* => Nesses casos, o melhor mesmo é se desculpar com essa encarnação do _Sir Isaac Newton_ e ignorar. Insegurança é um dos pilares do machismo.

*É mulher? Namora comigo?* => É possível encontrar sua cara metade em fóruns como esse mas se isso não acontecer, nada mais elegante do que respeitar o espaço dessa mulher e não pagar uma de Romeu e ficar _full time_ dando cantadas baratas e sem criatividade.

*Namorada de alguém do fórum? Ih...* => Respeito é bom e todo mundo gosta, mas não é porque a gente namora alguém do fórum que temos que ser tratadas como "a mulher de Fulano ou Ciclano". Isso é machista e dá a entender que não temos as nossas próprias opiniões.

*Não tenho preconceito, eu posso mandar a PQP numa boa...* => Ô coisa deselegante. Não é porque estamos competindo de igual para igual que gostamos de escutar palavras de baixo escalão ou ter nossos diálogos interceptados com esses rompantes passionais. Uma coisa é liberdade permitida, outra é falta de educação.

*É mulher? Sem essa de cor-de-rosa!* => Mas quem disse que seriedade, comprometimento e conhecimento não pode ser aliado a cores femininas, isso é mais uma vez machismo. Mulheres não são homens e não é porque estamos no barco da TI que devemos usar aspectos masculinos em nossas criações.

*Mulher? Que nada, é homem disfarçado* => Se tem homens que se realizam com essas circunstâncias... gosto é gosto, fazer o quê. Mas com certeza dá para se perceber a diferença do _Juba, do Cuca e do Lula_. Engana-se quem quer. :lol:

Depois de todos esses fatos, é evidente que todos nós tenhamos culpa em não ter mais mulheres nesse fórum. Se o fórum for um local onde só se pode falar de Linux, usando esquemas cheios de regras comportamentais, com certeza esse não será um local onde se concentrará mulheres. Talvez esteja faltando um "toque" feminino no próprio _UnderGirls._ Talvez esteja faltando um espaço a mais para a descontração, criação, concepção.

Esse "talvez" está cheio de respostas.

----------


## Bios

Oi Oii  :Smile: 
Essa é realmente a opinião que eu e a nossa amiga ((Succubus)) temos.... :-D

Por favor... não pensem que é somente mais um pensamento feminista ... mas sim uma reflexão sobre o que acontece  :Smile: 

Nos sabemos que não somos as únicas meninas deste forum .... gostariamos mto de ouvir as meninas que mtas vezes estão aí quietinhas .... escondidas entre em nick ou outro .... :roll:

Não acho que a solucão seja separar as mulheres do restante ... mas sim saber integrar !!! :wink:

Acho que podemos tentar, não acham?? :mrgreen:

Meninos, contamos com vcs tb .... para incentivar a participação feminina !! :lol:

Meninas .... fiquem a vontade para colocar a opinião de vcs !!!  :Evil: 

Vamos fazer deste um lugar melhor??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fernando

Estou sempre por aqui pro que der e vier! _o/

----------


## Duca

O que fazer para incentivar mais mulheres a entrar não só no Under mas também em outros fóruns de T.I.? claro levando em consideração os toques dados no texto acima.

Outra coisa, além dos obstáculos enfrentados pelas mulheres, deve-se levare em conta que a área de T.I. tem muito mais homens envolvidos.

Ab, Duca. :-)

----------


## smashclever

é isso ai ((Succubus)) , achei muito interessante seu post! parabéns pela fibra de postar um texto como esse, acredito que deveriam existir mais mulheres engajadas na nossa área de TI, de repente acabaria-se esse preconceito and melhoria nossa vivencia no dia-a-dia, afinal, quem aguenta mininha de porta de escola discutindo fofoquinhas de orkut, msn e bate papo dentro da sala da facu!!! chega!!! hehehe fui

----------


## WhiteTiger

Estou com vcs e não abro. Muito bom.

----------


## Duca

Criar um projeto no Under para a as garotas, seria uma forma de preconceito? Quer dizer, meu medo é que seja confundido como uma forma de "separação"...sei lá...entende?

Ab, Duca, desculpa pela pergunta inútil.

----------


## Bios

> Criar um projeto no Under para a as garotas, seria uma forma de preconceito? Quer dizer, meu medo é que seja confundido como uma forma de "separação"...sei lá...entende?


Olá Duca :-D

Nos já tivemos um projeto so das meninas ... não sei se é da tua época ehehe mas nos fizemos alguns artigos para inciantes e era composto pelas meninas !!! É claro ...aceitando a ajuda e sugestão dos meninos tb!!

Acho que o grande lance é justamente esse ... integração!!! 
Meninas e Meninos se dando bem .... se respeitando ... e se ajudando... Afinal de contas no dia a dia ... não conheço nenhuma empresa que divide mulheres pra um lado e homens pro outro né?? ehehe :roll:

Eu estou no forum a uns 2 anos e pouco e apesar de não ser uma "ninja" no linux sempre procurei me dar bem com todo mundo aqui .... tenho grandes amizades aqui dentro e nunca me senti mal por ser mulher (e pior ....mulher que não trabalha na área e ainda engatinha no linux ehehe) 

São as meninas que tem que perder a vergonha e ir aparecendo .... pouco a pouco ... criando seu espaço !!

E meninos ... acho que vcs podem ajudar divulgando o Under para suas amigas, namoradas, parentes, pessoas ao seu redor .... incentivando e mostrando que isso aqui não é um bicho de 7 cabeças  :Wink:  

Se rolar uma vergonha na hora de começar a postar ... entra em contato comigo ou com a ((Succubus)) ... tenho certeza que as coisas vão ficar mais faceis depois de um bom bate papo ! :-D

Conto com vcs !!! :mrgreen:

----------


## Duca

Bom, farei o que puder. :-)

----------


## Sukkubus

> Criar um projeto no Under para a as garotas, seria uma forma de preconceito? Quer dizer, meu medo é que seja confundido como uma forma de "separação"...sei lá...entende?


O Girls já existe há 2 anos, eu estava aqui quando isso foi criado. Não é uma questão de espaço de conhecimento, a proposta inicial é que nessa parte do fórum as mulheres pudessem usar como off-topic feminino. Mas nada "portas fechadas", tanto é que se você olhar o histórico, só tem homem praticamente. E até um certo tempo o Girls foi só para bate papo mesmo, um segundo "off".

Só depois de 1 ano praticamente é que criamos o Projeto e postamos alguns artigos para iniciantes. O foco era que os rapazes levassem esses links às mulheres e namoradas e amigas e afins, para que essas ficassem interessadas no Linux e viessem para o fórum. 

É mais ou menos por aí a história toda, não há separação (afinal de contas que se conhece só tem eu e a Bios praticamente) não há nem o que separar...  :Smile: 

Eu prego (e sempre falei isso) que o Girls seja mais descontraído, com assuntos menos técnicos do que os demais fóruns. Recebemos críticas por tentar deixar isso aqui mais feminino, havia pessoas que comentavam nossos tópicos dizendo que "isso não pegava bem" e tal, acho que foi por isso que nós cansamos também... Como eu disse, se for pro Girls ser outro "iniciantes", nem precisava disso aqui.

Agora, vamos ver se essas permissões rolam, né? Né Psy?

 :Smile:

----------


## Fernando

Hmmm, voce ja sabe o que eu acho de tudo _o/
Só falar que topa e vamos de cabeça!

----------

